# nabi�a (turnip greens)



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

*nabiça (turnip greens)*

Every year we get loads of nabiça (turnip tops) given to us, usually they come from a lovely old neighbour opposite who presents them to us all tied up with "withy" wood.
Does anybody know how to tone down the strong taste, or have a recipe for these greens that does NOT include soup (everything ends up as sopa in these parts).
I never refuse any gifts from my neighbours especially this lovely lady but my heart sinks every time she knocks on my door with another armfull of this bldy stuff.
At the moment i have been blanching it and sticking it in the freezer, so i need help fast or my freezer is going to be full up!
My mouth is watering in anticipation.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try stir frying , with diced garlic and lardons, we cut off thicker stalks and then into sort of 2" lengths


----------

